# Drinking habits



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Hello, 
I don't think I have ever seen my 7 month old kitten drink from his water tray (except when it's milk treat time), he however often plays with water at the sink when it's running and I heard him drink from the pans waiting to be washed up in the sink a couple of times. 

I'm sure he drinks enough, but I'm wondering if his habit of drinking from taps is ideal.

At the moment the tap is being used daily so there are always a few drops available, but what if both me and my flatmate went on holiday for a few days, would he then drink from his tray? He doesn't seem to use it but the water is changed daily.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Some cats prefer drinking from running water, e.g. dripping taps.

If you are feeding your kitten dry food then he needs to drink a very large amount of water each day just to keep himself hydrated. It is difficult for a kitten to drink enough as they just don't have the physical capability. So everything you can do to encourage him to drink more is essential.

There is a risk that if you left him for 2 days he might not drink enough from the water 'trays'. Hopefully you would not be leaving a kitten on its own anyway, as that would be very unwise, particularly in hot weather.

I'd advise you to buy a water fountain for your cat, as he is more likely to use this than a water bowl. The ceramic ones are the most hygienic. Or stainless steel. Buy one with a filter if possible. But in hard water areas the water will need changing every couple of days, and the fountain scrubbing to get rid of any limescale which harbours bacteria.

PetSafe Drinkwell Ceramic Avalon Pet Fountain: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Pioneer Pet Drinking Fountain Raindrop Design, Stainless Steel: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

or a plastic one if the others are too expensive for you:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PetSafe-Dri...1402322222&sr=1-8&keywords=pet+water+fountain


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Some cats prefer drinking from running water, e.g. dripping taps.
> 
> If you are feeding your kitten dry food then he needs to drink a very large amount of water each day just to keep himself hydrated. It is difficult for a kitten to drink enough as they just don't have the physical capability. So everything you can do to encourage him to drink more is essential.
> 
> ...


He gets very little dry food, mostly wet.

Well, I may leave him for a few days to the care of my neighbour next month, whether she will have him up at theirs or whether she/they would come down to feed him change his litter and play with him, we haven't chatted yet. If he stays in the flat then the taps won't be running much...

(I'm not too concerned about heat, there is little risk of hot weather in Scotland!)

The fountains are expensive but this is an idea to look into. 
Are you using one of them?


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Try using previously boiled water. I fill the kettle and boil it before I go to bed, then use it the next morning. They drink around 700mls of boiled water a day...the others are tap filled and they barely touch those in comparison although a couple like to drink from a dripping bath tap


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If he gets mostly wet food then he won't need to drink much water, as wet food contains a high percentage of moisture. You can always add a little water to his food if you are concerned he needs more. 

However, he would probably enjoy having a fountain, as it seems he likes running water

I do have a fountain - bought it for my old cat (RIP) who had kidney disease. He used it a lot. I haven't got the fountain running at present as none of my present cats actually drink much water (all are on wet food & raw food diets). Though I do give them bowls of home made chicken broth, especially in hot weather, to top up their fluid levels, which they prefer to drinking water. 

If you'll be having a pet sitter (friend, neighbour, or professional) coming in to feed him and keep him company I'm sure he'll be fine for a couple of days.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Pooh doesn't drink much either. He's mostly eating wet food now except for some very little dry food as a treat. I'm considering buying a fountain or try the chicken broth. Thank you for the tip chillminx


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

I like both ideas of trying boiled water and/or chicken broth. I will, thanks!

I'm going to consider getting a fountain for him as he does indeed like running water, splashing it with his little paw and licking his paw. So much fun!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Misha always took her water from the taps and my mother used to leave all 3 taps dripping for her  The only time she would lap up water was vegetable cooking water, so it had been boiled and was flavoured by the veg - peas were her favourite.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> Misha always took her water from the taps and my mother used to leave all 3 taps dripping for her  The only time she would lap up water was vegetable cooking water, so it had been boiled and was flavoured by the veg - peas were her favourite.


I do leave the water to flow just a tat bit longer than I actually need to let Oleg play (and hopefully drink), not letting them drip tho 

Now I remember that the time I heard him actively drink from something that was waiting to be washed in the sink, it was from a bowl that had been used to eat soup from. Not good soup, I think it was a Cuppa asparagus instant or something...

Perhaps the broth/cooking water would work with him.
I'll particularly try and remember next time I steam asparagus.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Ely01 said:


> I do leave the water to flow just a tat bit longer than I actually need to let Oleg play (and hopefully drink), not letting them drip tho
> 
> Now I remember that the time I heard him actively drink from something that was waiting to be washed in the sink, it was from a bowl that had been used to eat soup from. Not good soup, I think it was a Cuppa asparagus instant or something...
> 
> ...


You could use the trimmings from asparagus to make a few litres of water for him then maybe. Or also try a water filter, some cats don't like the chemical taste. If you have a water butt you could also try that water, or a small rain collection pot just for Oleg!


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> You could use the trimmings from asparagus to make a few litres of water for him then maybe. Or also try a water filter, some cats don't like the chemical taste. If you have a water butt you could also try that water, or a small rain collection pot just for Oleg!


I don't think there are any chemicals in the Lothian and Borders water, it is known for being very fresh and natural. Pretty good.

Will try veggie water, definitely.


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

Bunk NEVER drinks. We got him a fountain and he ignored it, and tried bottled water as well. He is on a wet food only diet, but I add 3 teaspoons of water to every meal he eats anyway just incase, because he's suffered from urinary problems in the past. Another thing I tried which didn't work, but the vet said most cats love it, is to put a tuna flake inside an icecube and they suck it until it melts to get to the tuna.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

BunksMum said:


> Bunk NEVER drinks. We got him a fountain and he ignored it, and tried bottled water as well. He is on a wet food only diet, but I add 3 teaspoons of water to every meal he eats anyway just incase, because he's suffered from urinary problems in the past. Another thing I tried which didn't work, but the vet said most cats love it, is to put a tuna flake inside an icecube and they suck it until it melts to get to the tuna.


I'd be very careful with bottled water. The ones that aren't just tap water (like Coca Cola's infamous little venture into the water market) can have a lot of minerals in - minerals rarely specified. These may put strain on the cat's kidneys, which do the filtering job, and may also upset the pH balance of the cat's urine. As we know pH and concentration are a delicate balance and havng it wrong for a long time can cause urinary tract problems.

Not only that, but remember tap water has added fluoride - good for teeth - whether overall it's a good or bad thing, personal decision.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

BunksMum said:


> Bunk NEVER drinks. We got him a fountain and he ignored it, and tried bottled water as well. He is on a wet food only diet, but I add 3 teaspoons of water to every meal he eats anyway just incase, because he's suffered from urinary problems in the past. Another thing I tried which didn't work, but the vet said most cats love it, is to put a tuna flake inside an icecube and they suck it until it melts to get to the tuna.


Cunning!

(The message I have entered is not too short now)


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> I'd be very careful with bottled water. The ones that aren't just tap water (like Coca Cola's infamous little venture into the water market) can have a lot of minerals in - minerals rarely specified. These may put strain on the cat's kidneys, which do the filtering job, and may also upset the pH balance of the cat's urine. As we know pH and concentration are a delicate balance and havng it wrong for a long time can cause urinary tract problems.
> 
> Not only that, but remember tap water has added fluoride - good for teeth - whether overall it's a good or bad thing, personal decision.


I didn't think of that, not that it mattered anyway because he didn't drink it!


----------



## Faith Lucy Smith (Jun 12, 2014)

I have the same problem with both of my cats, i never see them drink from their water bowl but i still change the water daily! HOWEVER... they will drink rain water outside, so i leave a plastic bowl out in the garden that fills with rain, and i clean that out daily and refill from the water butt. Perhaps try collecting rain water.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to be a downer, but water collected in water butts is not safe to drink, even for cats. It often contains high levels of bacteria, as well as things such as bird poo and (poisonous) moss which wash down from the roofs when it rains, and into the gutters.

If you want to use water from the butt for your cat to drink you really need to fit a water purification system to it.

Home Water Purification Systems-Whole House Water Filtration Systems 

Rainwater in a puddle (or a small container) is different, and OK for cats to drink.


----------



## Helen23254 (Jul 28, 2013)

Those mini water fountains for cats look really good - if your cat prefers running water. Maybe if you considered going away in the future, you could introduce one a week or so before? Or ask a neighbor to come in and run the tap for a few seconds for your kitty? My brother did this 

Cats are very particular about their drinking habits...Daisy refuses to tap water and so she has three big pots of rain water in the garden for her. I top them up if they get low with tap water, but she doesn't seem to notice.

I have also been told that if you see a cat drinking a lot, then there may be an issue, especially if they are on wet food. So I wouldn't worry too much if you never see him at his dish


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

That is true Helen but in terms of being a pointer to health issues it's most worrying if there is an increase from the amount they normally drink. Increased thirst can be an indicator of urinary and renal problems as well as diabetes and thyroid, I think some cardiac conditions, some poisoning, and various other problems.


----------



## Mia mouse (Jun 16, 2014)

Have a look at this fountain:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Petmate-060...77035&sr=1-1&keywords=pet+mate+water+fountain

It is much cheaper, we have it and our cat loves it, also it is really easy to clean and very quiet  It maybe doesn't look as "pretty" as some but we have it upstairs with his food so nobody sees it 

I also live in the Lothians and as much as our water tastes great I still have a filter tap fitted in my kitchen!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I had the same Pet Mate plastic water fountain but found it difficult to keep it clear of limescale (I live in a hard water area).

I switched instead to the ceramic version of the same fountain and found it much easier to keep clean.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Fountai...06&sr=1-6&keywords=ceramic+pet+water+fountain

More expensive but more hygienic.


----------



## Mia mouse (Jun 16, 2014)

Thankfully we don't have that problem in the Lothians, we have really nice tasting soft water with lots and lots of bubbles in the bath or shower


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, soft water is lovely to bathe in (I grew up in an area of soft water) but apparently hard water is healthier to drink.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I really need a water fountain for Pooh. Now that the weather is hotter he doesn't drink much and that worries me. He still eats some dry food in between "real" meals


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

My cats have me well trained, I leave the kitchen tap running a little trickle all the time for mine, as at least 8 of them drink from it, a queue forms if I forget and turn it off! One of my real old farts though hasn't got the best of balance and usually ends up in the sink now so I have to keep filling a bowl next to it for him!! He'll sit and wait for a fresh bowl full - he likes to see it filled or he flips the bowl over - sigh! - he is at least 18 though so he gets away with it!! Most of my others will drink from the dog bowl only if that's just been cleaned out, or they prefer the muddy puddle in the field next to the water trough! - they are strange things cats!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

AlexArt said:


> > I leave the kitchen tap running a little trickle all the time for mine,
> 
> 
> Leaving a tap trickling for 24 hours wastes 24 gallons of water.
> ...


----------

